# How do I store docs on my iPad?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Okay....I'm sure this is ridiculously easy......I use my iPad when I go off-road on my mini-bike, so I don't have wifi in these places.....what is the best way to store docs that were created in Word Perfect or MS Word and downloaded from Google Drive or the Cloud or wherever to be edited offline? (I have an app that opens WP docs.) Thanks!


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

You need an app that can handle .doc documents. Get Apple Pages app.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Use Documents 5 app to store all kinds of documents in your iPad.. It will be available on app store..


----------

